#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Can someone suggest some cool places to explore in srilanka with Google street view?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Exploring unknown places is adventurous and thrilling experiences.
I would like to explore some cool places in Sri Lanka with the help of google street view.


Can you guys suggest me some cool places tio explore with goolge street view?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Exploring unknown places is adventurous and thrilling experiences.
> I would like to explore some cool places in Sri Lanka with the help of google street view.
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some cool places tio explore with goolge street view?


The way to Ramboda, since it is a zig zag road I hope most of the people will enjoy using a Google street view.

----------


## Bhavya

> The way to Ramboda, since it is a zig zag road I hope most of the people will enjoy using a Google street view.


Agree, I too love the ramboda road trip journey I have been there for 3 to 4 times.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Exploring unknown places is adventurous and thrilling experiences.
> I would like to explore some cool places in Sri Lanka with the help of google street view.
> 
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some cool places tio explore with goolge street view?


just explore Daha ata Wanguwa the 18 pinpoint bends of  :Sri lanka Map: , it'll make rotate your head.

----------


## Bhavya

> just explore Daha ata Wanguwa the 18 pinpoint bends of , it'll make rotate your head.


Oh god, The name itself making my head rotate, Can you share the picture of the place?

----------

